# If you only had one



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I love to open Pandora's box every now and then to see what comes out. If you could only shoot one sling shot which one would it be and why. Pictures would be nice. 
Below is mine. I can put any kind of rubber on it fast. It is extremely accurate for me. Very compact and portable. Feels good in the hand.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry for the multiple images, still having trouble loading images.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres my baby







its my best shooter


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

this is mine i cant live without it !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess I would opt for my cutting board pfs. It is very compact, easy to carry in the pocket. I can use a wide variety of band types (flat bands, tubes, chains) and can change them very quickly. And I find I am quite accurate with it. The stock is completely weather proof and tough as nails. In a pinch I can use it unmodified to shoot arrows ... not that I have any desire to do so.










So I can use it for plinking or for hunting ... can carry it (and do) every where ... shoot stones or any other ammo. For raw power coupled with accuracy, I really love my Com Bow Sling. But you said "just one".

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

PFS would have been my choice until I got the other. Thanks for the replies, those are some nice sling shots.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is mine hands down the most comfortable slingshot to shoot I have made.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Wingshooter made one years ago that is still one of my favorites and I do not use it anymore because it cannot be replaced.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

View media item 2435 this is mine,double tbg,holds well an shoots well


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

My oak natural. I need to take a picture.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry, I need two frames. My 6" ergo is my favourite for aiming with the gangsta style and longer distance shooting. My little 4 5/8" Mini-Plinker (Gibb clone) is my favourite for instinctive shooting and indoor plinking. The Mini-Plinker is a fun little frame. Possibly my choices would change if I tried more frames. My PFS comes third.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

It's a good question; 
I can easily answer it.
But first an explanation: 
I have built and bought many slingshots in my lifetime and have paid for cheap ones and very expensive ones. I have never owned one as dependable and "bullet proof" as this one, yes I did modify it ever so slightly to better fit my needs but right out of the box it has not let me down. I could carry it in the snow or the sandy dry summer heat and the frame will hold up. It's easy to change the bands and will accept other band types with No modification. It will be a constant companion. It's not shiny, or nicely laminated, it has no palm swells or pony holes, it's a basic well proportioned sling shot that should last a lifetime. My only regret is that I can't afford this design in fancy black g-10 g-11 or carbon fiber. But my 40 dollar slingshot rocks!
Dissclaimer: I mean NO offense to other makers here on the forum, I'm not the best with words, I also hold no allegiance to the maker and I would receive nothing for stroking hos ego... This is just a slingshot I would bet my life on.








The Pocket Predator, Target Sniper, slightly modified grip and grooves, rubber coated.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

I only shoot with one frame, the middle one with the fork tips modified as on the left slingshot.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

[email protected] I was expecting this thread to be a hot one








I really want to hear everyone's viewpoint.

Instead people seem to be rehashing the same questions on "hand-slap" and attaching bands which are in abundance in the archives.

Cmon guys, If you only had one?...


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

i would have my milbro style catty, easy to shoot will take any elastic and i just plain like it this is what I've got the one on the bottom of the link (i put a link cos i dont have pics myself)
http://www.bellsofhythe.com/products.asp?catid=159

i have the 6mm squares on and the large pouch cut thinner than it comes, i make lots of catties but this is the only one i actually use, and if its not in my pocket its near the back door ready and loaded waiting for pidgeons, or in my car door just incase any naughty rabbits want to get in the way of my rocks or lead.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> [email protected] I was expecting this thread to be a hot one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I thought everybody would want to show off their favorite slingshot.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well that's just about impossible for me too answer duke, but if I had one, god forbid it would be this one.... middle in the other photo, small, comfy and good lookin..


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I


bullseyeben! said:


> Well that's just about impossible for me too answer duke, but if I had one, god forbid it would be this one.... middle in the other photo, small, comfy and good lookin..


I'm with you, the middle one looks good to me too.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Awesome posts guys! And great choices too!!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Another vote for a Bill Hays product:








This is my Diamondwood and G10 SEAL Hunter. It has flats on it in the picture but I almost always run fixed tubes OTT on it. This is far and away my best shooter and has been ever since I got it. When Bill first sent it to me I shot it non-stop for about three weeks. Then circumstances got in the way and I put it down for about another three weeks. Well this past Monday I picked it up again and remembered why I love it so.
This is an unapologetically big and tall slingshot! You can keep your PFSs and Dankungs and whatever. Easy to pocket? No, not really. I do carry it with me if I'm wearing pants with cargo pockets, though. Which is most of the time. What it lacks in pocketability it more than makes up for in accuracy. This slingshot (and my Hammermil to a lesser degree) gives me that "hit anything from anywhere" confidence that I don't get from any other. There's only one way to hold it and once it's in your hand it's locked in place thanks to Bill's very well thought out ergo design. I've been keeping track of my shots all week because of some testing I'm doing and I've put about 1200 shots through this one since Monday and I still can't wait until the next time I get to shoot it.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

@ M_J
Wow!!! 
That is a "bullet proof", rock solid frame and a style that will last a lifetime! 
It's truly a beautiful and function (albeit out of my price range) work of functional art. 
Even though I preffer the over the top flatband style, it's nice that this gives an easy to rig option for multiple setups and it's big enough where it won't get lost in my xl hands.
I could live with only that one I guess








Let me say again that I'm not judging one frame as better per se. I'm only giving my opinion of which I prefer to shoot with "if I only had one frame"...no sore feelings from our talented vendors and friends I hope


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with admiring a beautiful work of art in a slingshot and MJ you definitely have a work of art.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

For me it is the Dankung "Black Eagle". Out of the four Dankungs I have (had five, sold one) this one turned out to be a perfect fit for my hands with moderate size and weight. The fork is just right, nether to high, nor too wide and it works great with .68 paintballs too







I prefer it to shoot the Black Eagle with 1842 rubber which is very powerful (fast), yet easy to draw. And if I want to go "stealth" I simply put 1745 ruber on, which is a bit less powerful, but unbeatable with its surpressed sound.




























cheers


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

@ E=MC

I almost bought that one! 
I opted for the Agile toucan instead and decided that would be my next one. Then I ended up with the Big Hornet ergo. I have an Spider on the way and Recently swaped into a scorpion with the wood Handle. I cant wait to afford to order the phoenix gold and the wolf! 
After an initial bad experience with cheap Chinese eBay knockoffs, I was VERY satisfied with the quality of the real Dankung.com brand.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Arrrrrrggggghhhhhh....just ONE? 
It's such a horrible thought! I want them all


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Too right duke, I knew this post would take off, and now I want more ss's! So this is the problem, I posted my fav a few hours ago, now look what has happened; I just finished sculpting this one, maybe I should change my favorite lol....


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Too right duke, I knew this post would take off, and now I want more ss's! So this is the problem, I posted my fav a few hours ago, now look what has happened; I just finished sculpting this one, maybe I should change my favorite lol....


I can totally empathize with you too! 
Your new creation is a beauty!! 
What woods did you use to make your perfect creation???


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Blackwood! As my other post implied, I struck hold..haha.... this stuff is tough as nails, and as you move your hand, it changes color... it rocks! The dremmel hates it, but that's hardwood for ya.... will post vid in custom forum soon..


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Blackwood! As my other post implied, I struck hold..haha.... this stuff is tough as nails, and as you move your hand, it changes color... it rocks! The dremmel hates it, but that's hardwood for ya.... will post vid in custom forum soon..


It changes color??? Holy crap!
It's a wonderful slingshot and very deserving of being (the only one".


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea I didn't srikke a hold....it was gold, Blackwood gold...sorry I've had a few stouts.... I love stout BTW....


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> @ E=MC
> 
> I almost bought that one!
> I opted for the Agile toucan instead and decided that would be my next one.


Well I also have the Agile Toucan and the Cougar and the Black Palm Thunder and I already sold the Camo Sniper. To be honest, the momemt I laid my hands on the Black Eagle, the Toucan and the Cougar were history - they simply can't compare in my opinion. The Sniper was to bulky for carrying around but the Black Plam Thunder is a very nice "to go" slingshots that does not need much room, so it is great for concealment.

cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> [email protected] I was expecting this thread to be a hot one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I thought everybody would want to show off their favorite slingshot.
[/quote]

One reason for less participation than expected is that we just did this a few months ago. I can't find the original thread. Anyway, my answer then, as now, is that it would be something I made myself, probably a natural. That way if (when) slingshots are outlawed internationally, I will still be able to get my hands on one.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> [email protected] I was expecting this thread to be a hot one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm with you. I thought everybody would want to show off their favorite slingshot. [/quote] One reason for less participation than expected is that we just did this a few months ago. I can't find the original thread. Anyway, my answer then, as now, is that it would be something I made myself, probably a natural. That way if (when) slingshots are outlawed internationally, I will still be able to get my hands on one.[/quote]

People can laugh at that statement but the truth is that it may be just around the corner especially when you look at the new laws in the works. Some places will not allow a wrist brace and more and more the doors to our freedom are closing. I sadly have to agree with you. Thanks for that post.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

If I could only have one... then at present the G10 SEAL below fits the bill... I'm going to have one just like it in 3/4" thick titanium pretty soon... anodized in gold... IT may be the _perfect_ slingshot for me!


----------

